# Help wanted



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure if this is in the right section. Haven't really been on the forums much in the past few years. I am after a skilled artist who wouldn't mind drawing me a quick 5 minute doodle. Message me if you can help. Thankyou


----------

